# Automatisierung Serienbrief in Word



## hallowelt (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

habe gehört, man kann in Word per VBA die Datenquelle eines Seriendruckdokuments (.dot) dynamisch mit Excel verbinden lassen.

Gibt es da ein fertiges Skript auch für Word 2002 , in dem dann nur Kleinigkeiten
wie Dateinamen etc zu ändern sind?

Wer kann helfen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. Juni 2004)

Also eigentlich brauchst du da absolut kein VBA Makro, weil du kanst doch den Serienbrief vollständig erstellen, die Datenquelle abspeichern und dann als Dokumentvorlage (*.dot*) abspeichern.

Solange du die Datenquelle nicht verschiebst ( Speicherort) weiß Word immer wo die Datenquelle ist und es funktioniert alles.


----------



## hallowelt (21. Juni 2004)

Soweit klar,

es soll halt beim Aufruf der .dot das Ergebnis sofort in einem extra Doc. generiert werden, ohne etwas anzuklicken oder der gleichen.

Bei meinem Serienbrief muß nach Aufruf der .dot noch der SQL-Befehl bestätigt und das Icon "Seriendruck in neues Dokument" angeklickt werden. 
Könnte man das auch automatisieren?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. Juni 2004)

Diese sollte problemlos mit einem Makro funktionieren, das sich per *Makrorekorder*  aufzeichnen läßt.

Ob dies jedoch in Hinblick auf Änderungen im Dokument/Datenquelle Sinn macht bleibt deine Enscheidung.

Starte doch mal deine "dot" und dann den Rekorder und führe "die leidigen" Zusatzschritte aus um ein MAkro zu erhalten.


----------

